# 1940 Schwinn Admiral



## TJW (Nov 18, 2015)

What makes this bike so valuable?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121813767758?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's a Schwinn....Oh yeah,and the forks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81726-1940-Double-Duty-Fork-on-Ebay


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 18, 2015)

to who? Oh wait I know IT'S CLOSE TO ME


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2015)

TJW said:


> What makes this bike so valuable?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121813767758?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Its a Foremost Admiral with the Double duty Fork...more than 1 person wants it....


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd roll that pretty much as-is


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm just curious how much I'm going to have to pay for it? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 18, 2015)

Plenty, now that everyone knows.


----------



## jkent (Nov 18, 2015)

Shawn,
Sorry to step on your toes but if you want it your gonna have to break out the big boy wallet.
It's mine....... ALL mine!
JKent


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 18, 2015)

Plus you get the added ego stroke of paying more than anyone else in the world was willing to bid


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 18, 2015)

Okay guys, bid bid bid. I'll wait to see who got it. Let's call it,"double duty madness".


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 18, 2015)

The Schwinn double duty locking fork is 
the rarest and most collectible Schwinn fork!
Some would call it the Holy Grail of Schwinn Forks


----------



## jkent (Nov 18, 2015)

As if posting this sale once wasn't bad enough. I was hoping everyone else had short term memory loss and had forgot about it.
I guess the cat is outta da bag again....
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Well someone out there thought it was worth more than I did! Congrats to the winner. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 19, 2015)

Me too!

Awright!  Who bought that beast?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't understand how an ebay bidder can make a (private) bid on an auction listing!
Can someone enlighten me?
How will we ever know, who is making a (private) bid and does not want any one to
find out who they are?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I don't understand how an ebay bidder can make a (private) bid on an auction listing!
> Can someone enlighten me?
> How will we ever know, who is making a (private) bid and does not want any one to
> find out who they are?




The only thing that is private is his feedback. Other than his name being blotted out by eBay. He might be a cross dresser and he doesn't want anyone to know what type of high heels he uses so his feedback is private.


----------



## spoker (Nov 20, 2015)

just another old rusty bike! and right below it you can buy a rusty old tank s for only $320.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Some rust is better than other rust! I bid what I felt the bike was worth which was $2300 and change. By the time I chased down a tank and the other smalls needed, in addition to a resto, I felt I would be upside down past that. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 20, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I don't understand how an ebay bidder can make a (private) bid on an auction listing!
> Can someone enlighten me?
> How will we ever know, who is making a (private) bid and does not want any one to
> find out who they are?




Congrats to the high bidder - I guess that's market value on a bike like that - well to the bidders 

Not all buyers want the World to know what they purchased - The item they bid on is for them & they apparently just want to keep it to themselves - good for them - What would it matter if it wasn't private anyways - they bid to win & did just that 

I have been to live auctions & unless you are there - you have no idea who purchased something - 

eBay Auctions are just that - auctions - eBay just has a World audience & a World of potential buyers - It's up to the bidder to bid as much as they are willing to spend on any given item 

just my 2 cents ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 20, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> The only thing that is private is his feedback. Other than his name being blotted out by eBay. He might be a cross dresser and he doesn't want anyone to know what type of high heels he uses so his feedback is private.




So did Bruce Jenner win it ... LOL


----------



## spoker (Nov 20, 2015)

i think his sister katlin got it


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 20, 2015)

I thought the bike would bring 3K. I know that's a bunch of cash for a rusty bike but Double duty forks are almost impossible to find. I can't remember the last time one came up complete on a boys bike. Oh well, too rich for my blood.


----------

